

Mobile developers can already make more money on WP7 than Android - recoiledsnake
http://wmpoweruser.com/despite-the-size-of-the-market-developers-can-already-make-more-money-on-wp7-than-android/

======
Pewpewarrows
It was the same way when the Android Market was released. Less apps means less
noise that people have to sift through.

Definitely case in point though, you shouldn't ignore WP7 as a mobile
developer just because of its small market-share. Taking advantage of it can
be quite successful.

